# The leaner's fault....



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://fox8.com/2013/05/25/12-hurt-...-accident/



Manfred


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A lot of places prohibit (as best they can) photography from the trains for just that reason.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I read both articles that are connected via a link from the link provided. I also did a google search and read similar articles that contain the same volume of information. No where in the article(s) does it say how the accident happened other than the train separated at a switch and then fell over. So where is the information (the title of this thread) that says it was some one leaning and also taking photos as suggested by the title and folllow-on comments coming from? 

Scott


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It's called Jumping to Conclusions, based on past experience.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Unless everyone on the train leaned over to one side, I don't think the train derailed because someone or a couple of somebodies were leaning out taking pics. Most likely the train derailed while traveling through the switch.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Manfred 

Since the train was 16 inch gauge and not something like 7 1/4 or 7 1/2, it is extremely unlikely [as Randy says] that one person leaning from the car would tip it over or even raise the wheels enough to derail the car. Since it appears everything, including the engine is tipped over, I would guess the engine derailed in the switch, but the picture shows it traveled more than the full length of the train before going over.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=96429 

Read: Harlocks post!! (2nd) 

Didn't come out of my bag! Manfred


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't tell from the news report or the Amish Farm website but does anyone know if the locomotive is live steam and if so coal fired, propane, or oil? 

A live steam locomotive, with pressurized water and steam in the boiler tipping over, might be more of hazard to the passengers than simply tumbling to the ground.


----------

